# Extended warranty



## pmichaelatkins (4 mo ago)

Looking to buy a used bmw....80 k miles...x1 x28i with m sport package.....are the car warranty companies worth it...like endurance, or car shield. The car will be payed out...due to financial reasons can't be approved for a loan....but can pay car out right and then pay the quoted 130 a month for the extended warranty through endurance which covers powertrain turbo ac.


----------



## RickObe (7 mo ago)

Should You Buy an Extended Warranty on Your Car?


Been bombarded with mailings trying to get you to buy an extended car warranty or vehicle service contract? Here's what you need to know about them.




clark.com


----------



## pmichaelatkins (4 mo ago)

I have heard that...but Bmw doesn't offer one for cars that the original warranty expired or so I thought....I have only owned 1 bmw a 1983 528 e....and that was in 2001... best driving car I have ever had until a part needed to be replaced...20 years old income was limited....now 20 years later income is limited with kids and house....but found a great deal on a 2014 x1 xdrive 28i msport package....80k ish miles on it.....just don't want to get it and have a 2k repair needed.....the quote I got was 130 was trying to see if anyone had any luck...if the concensus is that they aren't worth it then I will pass on the x1


----------



## dukedkt442 (Feb 12, 2013)

I wouldn’t give anything with an N20 engine a second look, especially at that mileage, regardless of extended warranty: its right in the thick zone of timing chain/guide failure. Price out what that repair might run; even if the extended warranty company will cover it, and the dealer or quality Indy even feels like dealing with them, you might be out the car a month or more depending on service/parts availability. 

If income/funds are limited, I would never look at a BMW, or any German car, let alone a known BMW problem child. 


_Buy socks on Amazon, not car parts._


----------



## moRider (Feb 28, 2012)

dukedkt442 said:


> If income/funds are limited, I would never look at a BMW, or any German car, let alone a known BMW problem child.


+1

I had a 2014 Acura RDX when my kids were _expensive_ babies. That car gave me zero problems for 7 years and was super cheap to maintain.


----------



## abscate (May 18, 2014)

Driving the requisite 12000 miles a year will cost you 1800-2400 per year in repairs and maintenance on a 100,000 mile car. You can get that down to 500 or so doing the repairs yourself.
All the people who say a ‘ brand x ‘ which didn’t cost anything deferred these costs to the next owner.

a BMW won’t do that , it will ask you for the money

😄


----------

